# Halloween Party for Teenagers - Help



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, over the years our parties have evolved. What began as a "family and friends" party with over 150 people including kids became 2 parties one for the kids and one for the adults. That became too much and for last 4 years has been an adult only party because it's so hard to do 2 parties. With all the alcohol consumption and fun the adults are having I don't want kids there too.

My kids are now teenagers and are begging for a party of their own. Since Halloween is on a Friday this year I was thinking of going for 2 parties again. The inside of the house is haunted for a month and my kids really help getting everything ready so....it's hard to say no.

Any great ideas on how to keep teenagers busy at a Halloween Party?


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

My party is for all ages. You are so right about how much trouble it is to have more than one party! Way too much work. I have a 5 year old and a 15 year old. In my experience having parties for teens with structured activities never goes over very well. At my 15 year olds birthday party this year we planned to have everyone play guitar hero and sing star and all they wanted to do is sit around and talk!

I am going to assign the teens to the backyard this year. I am going to set up a tent just for them. I'm thinking of doing a black light tent and let my 15 year old decorate it to her hearts content. Glow in the dark spray painted graffiti, etc. She is also going to burn CD's of her favorite music as favors for her friends. I am going to rent a projector and show scarey movies outside. I'll probably get a big sheet and hang it on the side of the house and project the movies onto the sheet. I'm also going to have a separate costume contest just for the teens. 

We have a firepit in our backyard and we usually have a bonfire. My husband likes to be in charge of the fire, so he will be out in the backyard to chaperone.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You could host two parties, one on Halloween for the Teenagers...that way you know where they are and what they are doing. Then host the Adult party either Nov 1. Sat. or the weekend before. 

I had a Halloween party for my daughter when she was 16. She invited 20 people and 60 showed. Ouch! But fortunately my neighbors were youth group leaders at our church so the joined in and helped out. Something to keep in mind with teenagers.


----------



## NightRowan (Aug 28, 2008)

I would ask your teens for input. My three pre-teen co-hosts (my oldest son, and my friend's two kids) help us plan the party every year, that way we make sure not to plan anything too 'lame'. Also, a lot of adult party games are very easy to modify for teens. I host a party for preteens, whom I find can be even more self-conscious than the teens. My son actually came up with a great solution to a dilemma we have. You see, last year some of the girls were upset that there was no dancing and requested it for this year, but my son is the only boy in their group who dances. What we're going to do instead is put music on and then Pat (my adult co-host) and I will be calling out "Dance like a (insert Halloween monster here)!" We'll also include Freestyle and Partners (I like the sound of partners better than couples because it gets rid of the boy/girl pressure that is so apparent at that age.) The Mummy wrap is always a hit regardless of age. I've seen grown-ups giggling on the floor from that one. Also, relay races and scavenger hunts seem to do well.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Last year we did as we will this year done a adult/kids /teenage party.we did a hayride ,pumpkin carving,and games for the small kids(the adults and teens enjoyed the hayride).The teenagers hung out watched movie,danced ,ate and played video games but come 9:30 anybody without a parent had to leave.I arranged with teenagers parents to pick them up at that time.It started at 4:00 so that was plenty of time.
Than the adult party lasted till 2:00.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

We have had a Halloween party every year for several years now. It has always been 3 parties in one. My party of family and friends. My daughters party (who is now 17) and my sons party (who is now 16). We have a very large yard and everyone has a different area. The adults drift around from time to time to keep up with the teens and it's a good thing to because teenagers can multiply at a party. One minute you got 50 the next minute you got a 100. They're like roaches and almost as hard to get rid of. With having that many teens around none of the adults do alot of drinking. It's just easier that way. But our party literally lasts till sun up. Then everyone passes out or goes home. It lasts so long because we have a haunted house and it takes that long for everyone to go through it. Me, my husband and our "actors" are exhausted the next day. But by the NEXT day we are planning for next year. We Halloween fans are nuts aren't we?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

If you do a party for your teens I would make them really work for it. Make them plan the activities. Make them help pick out and put up the decorations. Make them decide on food and then help make/buy it. I think if you put a lot more of the responsibility on them they will appreciate the amount of work you put into your adult party. Plus it will give them something to take pride in when the big night comes... Not to mention take a bit of the brunt off of you!

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Creepyhomemaker - that sounds awesome. Do you have pics posted somewhere?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Naw don't have pictures but I will be posting some this year. I have alot of video though shot from above in some places in my haunted house. It's cool to watch people scream and it's always the ones you wouldn't think it would be.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Depending on their ages, a murder mystery game might fit in well, but as some of the others were saying, if they are a bit older, they will end up doing their own thing anyhow.

What about getting a few Halloween movies that could be going in the background as the party gets started, but it's no big deal if they abandon the movies for other things they come up with later? 

Good luck, and keep us posted how it all turns out!


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------

